# Get Home Bag...900 Miles



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

My husband works 900 miles away. Got him to read One Second After and now he's *much* more on board with this crazy prepping fad of mine. We've talked about a few scenarios, but I have a hard time envisioning what supplies I should be getting for his get home bag since he may be faced with trying to hoof it 900 miles. This time of year, I don't even think that would be possible.

So if you were faced with getting home from such a distance, what essential gear would you stock in your bag?

...maybe I should just put a new husband in my preps in case that one breaks down on the way home. :lol:


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

It would take at least 45 days to walk it so carrying enough food is out of the question. He will need a sleeping bag and pad to meet the lowest anticipated temperature. tent, cooking gear, personal hygene kit, first aid, cold weather clothing, wind/waterproof shell, hat and mittens.

You can meet all these requirements plus pack for around 10 pounds if you spend enough money. He could start with five days of food at around 2lbs/day for another ten pounds.

I walked about 2,200 miles in 5 1/2 months so I have an idea of what it would take.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My first question would be what type vehicle he has? Small truck can get a work box for the back that the lower half is an extra fuel tank. Also would look at backup transportation like a bicycle with a little trailer behind it that would carry a fair size pack.

Even a small unit would give an extra 30 gallons.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

To get home from 900 miles away a person is going to need a full blown long term sustainment bag and the skills to survive. There's no way to carry enough food, so you have to be able to forage or you'll starve. You have to be able to find and have clean water from as many sources as possible or you'll dehydrate and die well before you starve. You need to have shelter, durable and protective clothing, maps, compass, tools, fishing gear, trap wire, med supplies, fire starters, sewing kit to mend, a defensive firearm (if possible), etc. I'd start with getting him a SAS handbook, work expanding his clothing with a good pair of hiking boots, buy a quality pack and continue on. That's really just a simplified answer because there's a lot of item details.

SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Get him some Dr. Scholls. Seriously.

A tent is great, but it can be bulky and unwieldy short of spending some really good money (I have a pup tent that cost $30 which is the exception to the rule). A tarp is good enough and easy to set up nearly anywhere if you know a few common knots. Carrying a rifle and lots of ammo is a sure thing, but a few snares or knowing how to trap might save his life if the rifle fails. Just like the tent you can spend a ridiculous amount of money on water purification or filtration, but all you really need to do is bring it to a rolling boil, so plan a route that keeps him near water as much as possible and make sure he has enough Bics to last the trip and at least one method of backup if he loses his whole bag.

When it comes to long term survival outside of your home, the skills you can learn bushcrafting are far more important than any tool in your kit. Tools are great, but in the end there's always the chance you won't have them.



roy said:


> I walked about 2,200 miles in 5 1/2 months so I have an idea of what it would take.


You did the Appalachian Trail I'm guessing?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Even a bush plane with external fuel tank wouldn't even get him half way home.

Small truck normally has about a 17 gallon gas tank. With external tank of atleast 30 gallons would give 47 gallons total. If the vehicle averaged 20mpg that would be 940 miles.

A vehicle that would carry enough fuel to make the trip is the only logical choice to be able to get home ASAP.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

He should get an Army uniform with insignia from a Military Intelligence unit and try to lie his way onto a military transport.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

roy said:


> You can meet all these requirements plus pack for around 10 pounds if you spend enough money. He could start with five days of food at around 2lbs/day for another ten pounds.


Do you have some specific products I could look at? I don't know where to start looking for super lightweight gear like that.



HuntingHawk said:


> My first question would be what type vehicle he has?


 Er, none.  Motor blew when he was bringing it back home and we haven't gotten a new rig yet.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would want a GPS with topographical maps installed. If I was going to buy one now I would get one of the Garmin GPSmap-62 series.
It is pre loaded with all the topographical maps of the USA and more. So you could use roads, railroad tracks, pipe lines, streams,rivers, power lines and many other features that are on topographical maps.
Since GPS depend on satellites and they are powered from the sun they are immune from power outages and weather and earthly events. Even if the satellites were somehow disabled the GPS would still be very useful because it has all the topographical maps stored. Now I know some will say you could get a topographical map app on your smart phone but that isn't the same as a smart phone needs to download the map of your area from the cell towers then use the gps for positoning. Without cell towers reception your position will just look like a blue dot on a blank screen and you would see that a lot if traveling off the beaten path.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

900 miles after the S has hit the fan to the point where he would be relying on survival skills to traverse the distance?
Some things are just not to be expected. 
There are so many things that would prevent a successful return. Off the top of my head, people is the first problem. Avoiding cities would be necessary since they'll be turned into concentration camps by the Man. That'll throw him into the countryside, which is going to add miles to the trip and is going to put him in the position of trying to dodge "toll booths," trigger-happy land owners, bands of rogues and the like. Chances of making it will decline as the days go by, as he will fatigue and the dirtbags will organize to take advantage. By that, I mean the already prepped government as well as the rogues, renegades and garden variety thugs.

I do not envy y'all.

Sorry; hate to be a downer, but keeping it real is a must. You can't pack a magic BoB, and he isn't Rambo. :-(


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> To get home from 900 miles away a person is going to need a full blown long term sustainment bag and the skills to survive. There's no way to carry enough food, so you have to be able to forage or you'll starve. You have to be able to find and have clean water from as many sources as possible or you'll dehydrate and die well before you starve. You need to have shelter, durable and protective clothing, maps, compass, tools, fishing gear, trap wire, med supplies, fire starters, sewing kit to mend, a defensive firearm (if possible), etc. I'd start with getting him a SAS handbook, work expanding his clothing with a good pair of hiking boots, buy a quality pack and continue on. That's really just a simplified answer because there's a lot of item details.
> 
> SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


I'm all over that book!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Success would depend more on the timing than anything else. If he acted fast enough, he might be able to fly out in time.

900 miles is a long way, the longer he waits, the harder it gets.

In general, I would think in terms of snares, fishing, and foraging instead of hunting. He wouldn't want to call a lot of attention to himself.

Also, I am serious about the military uniform. There were so many different units involved in Katrina that it would have been impossible to know who belongs there and who was faking it. MI units usually operate in very small units. It wouldn't seem that out of place for a single soldier to be operating in an area, and not that strange that nobody in regular units would know about them being there. I would make myself a captain or first lieutenant because many troopers, especially those in a National Guard unit, would think twice before giving an officer a hard time. The lack of proper military ID is a problem, but not necessarily a fatal one.

I don't think he would have much success trying to bluff a unit like the 82nd Airborne or other highly trained unit, but the National Guard would be fairly easy, I suspect. Doing a little research and knowing "your" unit's commanding officer's name would help, as would being able to name an actual unit within the Military Intelligence structure. The recent purge of high ranking generals just makes the whole thing easier because there are a lot of new commanders out there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's an idea, Prep, but I'm not sure how he is going to get on a transport without a CAC. He'll have to walk up to the load master, present his CAC and be confirmed to be on the manifest. Until recently, my last military gig was with a Air Reserve C-130 unit, in both the load section as well as in the APS squadron. These guys have been rotated in and out of Iraq, Afghanistan, etc., and they are not easily duped and are not bullied by rank. That load master at the ramp is probably backed by a couple LTCs up front, and that load is the big dog in the back. The APS folks get the "pax" to the plane, and no one simply wanders up and catches a ride, no matter what the MOS/AFSC, rank or unit. Not without a particular piece of ID, which a civilian is likely to know about or have.

I really hate to be the downer, here. I guess it is not surprising why I am not invited to many cocktail parties. Actually, I have never been invited to a cocktail party.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Denton, I was thinking more along the lines of jacking a Hummer. 

You might also be able to hitch a ride on a local helicopter or something.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

900 miles!?!

Stanley 55-099 FatMax Xtreme Fubar Functional Utility Bar - Amazon.com

This thing is HEAVY, but would pay for it's self 1,000 times over as a breaching / entry tool. I got one at Home Depot and can say once you handle it, you'll no longer have ANY doubt about being able to get through ANY door, into any car, bust open the steering column and start it, etc., etc.. Whatever it is, if you need into it, a good _whack_ and a little prying from this and you'll be there.

Odds are against you making it 900 miles post SHTF without changing vehicle a few times, or needing to get into some place for some form of supply. Though not the correct answer in civilized times, When S has HTF, and you NEED to get somewhere for the sake of your family. I'd be very happy to carry a tool like this!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe I am a little off here but what about him simply finding a Job closer to home or you moving to where he works????


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A guy on another forum had a similar problem but was 1200 miles. He got a diesel 1/2 ton truck. Added a 50gal tank & topper to the back. Carries enough fuel to be able to get home. But also kept two 5gal gas cans in the back just incase he was able to get some fuel early on in the trip.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sorry; hate to be a downer, but keeping it real is a must. You can't pack a magic BoB, and he isn't Rambo. :-(


No need to apologize. I feel the same way. I mean, the odds are so hugely stacked against him, but how could he not try? He wouldn't be able to survive there in any case. It's one of the most godforsaken barren wastelands of the buttcrack of the world. Seriously, it's awful there. Also, Denton, if I were ever the type to throw a cocktail party (who needs 'em when you've got beer and a bonfire?!), I'd totally invite you. We could hold up our pinkies and have some appetizers while talking about the latest opera.

Can I multi quote on two different pages? In any case, as for getting a job closer to home, this is where he ended up after a year of unemployment. He might have something in the spring but we're waiting to see if that opportunity pans out. In the meantime, he's where he is.

We've talked about me coming to get him, but I have the kids and to be completely frank, if I had to choose risking him over risking them...well, I'm a mother, after all.

I guess the best thing to do is get him another diesel and stock it. We have a 100 gallon slip tank here almost full from the ill-fated return trip so we'll just slap 'er in a new one. Then plan for the likelihood of stealing/getting another vehicle.

So, so far, I've got the book and the bar on my list. Any other essentials? He's getting an AR for Christmas and I was going to keep it here but maybe I should plan on sending it with him so he could use it on the way back. He's already talking getting two, his and hers.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

A real prepper would get a boyfriend on the side, just in case hubby can't make it home. Errr, just sayin.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> A real prepper would get a boyfriend on the side, just in case hubby can't make it home. Errr, just sayin.


We'll just call him Shane...

View attachment 3125


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If he has the fuel in the vehicle & leaves early he should be able to make it home within two days easily & that would be before roads are really jammed up.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> A real prepper would get a boyfriend on the side, just in case hubby can't make it home. Errr, just sayin.


Well, if we follow prepper logic that the more ammo,food, etc. the better, then why stop at just one boyfriend on the side?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

There's a really good less traveled route he could take. I drove it, stopping frequently with the kids, and it took 22 hours on the road time. I imagine if things are bad, he might need 3-4 days but at least there are good back roads.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

indie said:


> No need to apologize. I feel the same way. I mean, the odds are so hugely stacked against him, but how could he not try? He wouldn't be able to survive there in any case. It's one of the most godforsaken barren wastelands of the buttcrack of the world. Seriously, it's awful there. Also, Denton, if I were ever the type to throw a cocktail party (who needs 'em when you've got beer and a bonfire?!), I'd totally invite you. We could hold up our pinkies and have some appetizers while talking about the latest opera.
> 
> Can I multi quote on two different pages? In any case, as for getting a job closer to home, this is where he ended up after a year of unemployment. He might have something in the spring but we're waiting to see if that opportunity pans out. In the meantime, he's where he is.
> 
> ...


First you need to think of a answers to a few questions, a few right off the top of my head:

What kind of SHTF are you thinking might occur? 
The timing/type of events factor GREATLY in how you would prepare.
An economic meltdown - even if it happens 'overnight' is much different than the yellowstone supervolcano, is much different than XYZ.​
What kind of terrain/obstacles are between work and home? 
The hindrances or beneficial pathways could factor in very heavily.
If he has to cross the Rockies that is one thing.
If he could float all the way down the Mississipi it might be easier.​
What kind of physical shape is he in and what skills does he have?
Is he 100bls overweight, or could he run a marathon?
Has he set snares and caught his own food before or is this something that he has never done?​
In general - you want to have your bases covered as much as you can - and that is all you can really do. If SHTF, look for a flight home, if not, get as much gas/diesel as you can and drive as far as you can, after that hop on a bike, after that hoof it. You prepare differently based on how each of those would/could play out.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Diesel is suppose to get 25% better gas mileage then a similar size gasoline engine & fuel stores longer. So a diesel that averages 25mpg he would only need 36gal to get home. 

Ever try to shoot a rifle from inside a vehicle while driving? His objective should always be to keep moving. So a hi cap pistol would probably be the beeter choice for him to have with him. JMO

ADDED: A 17gal regular fuel tank & addon 30gal tank would give him 47 gallons & at 25mpg should give the vehicle a range of 1175 miles.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> First you need to think of a answers to a few questions, a few right off the top of my head:
> 
> What kind of SHTF are you thinking might occur?
> The timing/type of events factor GREATLY in how you would prepare.
> ...


For this discussion, I'm thinking a more urgent breakdown scenario. A couple of examples would be, say, EMP or riots (when they take out food stamps, yeah?). Something that greatly hinders his ability to just hop on the train and head home. If there isn't a sense of urgency or a large localized disaster, he'll just get home the way he does now, but if those options are out of the question, how does he get here?

There are several passes between us, so that's a big issue, especially in the winter. He's in good shape, though not marathon level. We were just talking about learning to trap and snare so that's a skill we can work on now but he's an avid hunter with both bow and rifle so at least he should have good accuracy and he stays cool under pressure. But still, one man, 900 miles in a collapse scenario... Even if I felt safe enough to go get him, what if communications are down? Just so many variables!



HuntingHawk said:


> Ever try to shoot a rifle from inside a vehicle while driving? His objective should always be to keep moving. So a hi cap pistol would probably be the beeter choice for him to have with him. JMO


I'm thinking a pistol and a rifle. If in our scenario he's able to drive his own rig home, he'll have room for both with plenty of ammo. He might have to decide to ditch one if he has to leave the pickup, but better to start out with more than not enough.

He should get all Daryl-style and take a crossbow too.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

indie said:


> For this discussion, I'm thinking a more urgent breakdown scenario. A couple of examples would be, say, EMP or riots (when they take out food stamps, yeah?). Something that greatly hinders his ability to just hop on the train and head home. If there isn't a sense of urgency or a large localized disaster, he'll just get home the way he does now, but if those options are out of the question, how does he get here?
> 
> There are several passes between us, so that's a big issue, especially in the winter. He's in good shape, though not marathon level. We were just talking about learning to trap and snare so that's a skill we can work on now but he's an avid hunter with both bow and rifle so at least he should have good accuracy and he stays cool under pressure. But still, one man, 900 miles in a collapse scenario... Even if I felt safe enough to go get him, what if communications are down? Just so many variables!
> 
> ...


I'd go for a pistol, and if you do want a long gun a pistol carbine that accepts the same mags/ammo. That is just my .02.

Best bet - drive. Beyond that - bike, get a night vision goggle and the batteries to ride it at night and you could pedal right by the vast majority of problems. On a bike traveling at night with NVG and if you are in good shape you _could _be home in about two weeks if you don't hit any major snags.

I'm all about how can you best AVOID any problems instead of preparing to overcome them (yes, prepare for that too but it comes in like 3rd down the list )


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I could take him anywhere from a few days to months to get to you. IMHO, you need to have a plan for the meantime.

Maybe you should develop a bug out location, ideally, in a direction towards him in order to shorten his trip. You have to be able to fend for yourself and your kids for as long as it takes for him to join you, and be prepared in case (God forbid) he never makes it back.

I would put the odds of his being rounded up and sent to an evacuation camp as fairly high. It's hard to dodge 900 miles of roadblocks and checkpoints.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For you to try to make it to your husband dragging kids along would be suicide IMO. Plans should be for your husband to come to you.

For your huband's vehicle, water jugs & energy bars. But would also consider a water filtration unit just incase. A bicycle stored in the back just incase the vehicle failed.

The hunting, snaring, & fishing thought will just slow him down. And the effort to do any of those may net him nothing. Game or fish would have to be cleaned & cooked. Fire & smell of food will only attract attention.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have food stores & water at home. Spare clothing for everyone. Livestock or garden for additional food? Probably not smart to abandon that.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The aspect of getting home from that far surely isn't going to be an easy road, but remember, many things are possible with knowledge and determination. It can be done. What other choice do you have? Crawl up in a ball somewhere and wait for a government assbag to take you away? Just give up right off the bat and turn yourself over to them? Not me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The aspect of getting home from that far surely isn't going to be an easy road, but remember, many things are possible with knowledge and determination. It can be done. What other choice do you have? Crawl up in a ball somewhere and wait for a government assbag to take you away? Just give up right off the bat and turn yourself over to them? Not me.


Never give up, but individual survival in such a scenario is key. Nothing says hubby can't network in the job area and prep there, if it isn't possible to immediately make it home via auto. As with all scenarios, there are plenty of twists.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

He might want to get some flying lessons at a school near where he works. Flying himself home is a lot faster and safer.

Option 2 would be a motorcycle. Something that will go off road if needed. Fuel will be an issue. I would try to coordinate with some prep groups along his path home to stage fuel/food/water. Going it on his own will be difficult.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd thought about a small plane also but they don't have much range. Also, in a true SHTF air travel will be shut down & enforced. Motorcycle, even a street bike, you are going to max out at 150 miles. Also, we don't know what might be incurred during the winter.

Only true option I see is a vehicle that would hold enough fuel to make the trip.

GPS, nice to have but don't expect it to work come SHTF. State map for each state he will have to go threw. 

CB radio as it would be the most reliable to know of any road obstructions ahead.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

SUV has its advantages but you don't want fuel cans inside the vehicle. So would need a small trailer for fuel & a trailer itself could draw unwanted attention.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Make SURE you've got current street maps in the car. Paper ones. If gps or cell phones aren't working and your first choice routes are blocked, those old paper maps are your best bet at getting home for sure.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

4x4 diesel versus 4WD? Probably drop to 15mpg so would have to carry alot more fuel. And that is running it in 2WD.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I echo others in saying the BOV is more important than the BOB in this instance. The right car could cut out at least 400 or so of those miles as long as the roads are open... It could take you further if you are fortunate enough to be able to refill the tank... Come to think of it, having a few extra gallons of gas around would help in this department too.

If you go the motorcycle route as others have suggested, you might give up some range (and surely not be able to take extra gas unless he used a truck or trailer for the bike), but he'd be able to get off the roads if needed. He could possibly cut out some of that mileage if he's good with a map and compass.

With a long distance bug out, you've got to adopt a bug-in mindset because you'll never be able to carry enough food to make it the whole way. I face a similar situation though the distance isn't as far. What I've tried to do is sit down with a map and mark out several waypoints along the way. I try to stick to state parks as they tend to be secluded in the country and near water and food supplies.

He could hit those waypoints to re-charge before moving to the next one. He'd probably want to become an expert at trapping, fishing, and wild edibles too. 

I'd also invest in a good survival gun... possibly a 410/22 over/under. SAT phones might be a good investment too if you have the budget.

Can't forget about water too... probably a berkey bucket system here that stays in the car...


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

indie said:


> I'm thinking a pistol and a rifle. If in our scenario he's able to drive his own rig home, he'll have room for both with plenty of ammo. He might have to decide to ditch one if he has to leave the pickup, but better to start out with more than not enough.
> 
> He should get all Daryl-style and take a crossbow too.


If he has to leave the vehicle this is when he'll want both firearms the most. A handgun can be on your person 24hrs a day and is what I would recommend as a first SHTF arsenal priority. A rifle will be useless in the vehicle but if he has to dump the vehicle and start walking he's going to want that rifle. I like the crossbow idea for hunting but for a defensive weapon not so much, a firearm is a much better option as a defensive weapon.

-Infidel


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> 900 miles after the S has hit the fan to the point where he would be relying on survival skills to traverse the distance?
> Some things are just not to be expected.
> There are so many things that would prevent a successful return. Off the top of my head, people is the first problem. Avoiding cities would be necessary since they'll be turned into concentration camps by the Man. That'll throw him into the countryside, which is going to add miles to the trip and is going to put him in the position of trying to dodge "toll booths," trigger-happy land owners, bands of rogues and the like. Chances of making it will decline as the days go by, as he will fatigue and the dirtbags will organize to take advantage. By that, I mean the already prepped government as well as the rogues, renegades and garden variety thugs.
> 
> ...


It's being realistic and practical. A vehicle might enable it to be done. And no one mentioned firearms for protection and hunting.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> and be prepared in case (God forbid) he never makes it back.


I've thought about this a lot. Of course I want him to try to come back, how the heck will I take care of this all in a SHTF scenario by myself? But I really don't believe he would make it back if something went down while he was over there. People have overcome greater odds, but I am prepared for the fact that it will still be just us. Next time he comes home, I'm going to get comfortable with shooting all the guns we have instead of just a few and learn how to take care of them myself. There's a lot of this stuff I'd just rather not have to deal with, but my #1 priority is protecting my kids and I just gotta suck it up, buttercup. 



HuntingHawk said:


> For you to try to make it to your husband dragging kids along would be suicide IMO. Plans should be for your husband to come to you.
> 
> The hunting, snaring, & fishing thought will just slow him down. And the effort to do any of those may net him nothing. Game or fish would have to be cleaned & cooked. Fire & smell of food will only attract attention.


I think it would be too dangerous, too. It's just another tough decision in a completely tough situation. But again, the kids are #1 (2 and 3 .

Hunting etc. _will_ slow him down, but he still needs to be able to do those things unless he lucks out and gets home in a couple of days.



HuntingHawk said:


> Do you have food stores & water at home. Spare clothing for everyone. Livestock or garden for additional food? Probably not smart to abandon that.


 Right again. And bugging out isn't an option for us unless things are *really, really* bad. Where would I go? No one wants a mother with very young kids and how would I safely take them anywhere? These are the things weighing on my mind every day and there just isn't a good solution, that I can come up with anyway.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> With a long distance bug out, you've got to adopt a bug-in mindset because you'll never be able to carry enough food to make it the whole way.


Which gets me thinking about people talking about caching supplies along the route. We could possibly do that too, but it doesn't seem realistic since his route would likely change a lot. Then again, having something *somewhere* might be better than none at all. So do people cache on public land then?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Well then, you are starting to form a plan. Basically: hold tight and wait for him to get back to you. So now you gotta look at ways to make this work.

I would suggest joining a local range. Learn to handle your weapons, but more importantly, start meeting some of the "black gun" crowd. You would have to approach this cautiously, but the more allies you have, the better. You might also start going to your local gunshop and get to know some of the people there. They could recommend training classes, ammo choices, and a lot of other things you might not think of.

To get invited into a group, you need to have something to offer. Learn first aid, learn how to can or dehydrate food, or whatever.

Even if you don't go this route, you need to establish a good communications plan with your hubby. For your situation, HAM radio is probably the best way to go. Talk to your local HAM club and get some idea of what this would involve.

You might also look at ways to fortify your position. For example, a crawlspace attic might be a good place to hide if all else fails. If the only access is a trapdoor that opens up, it's easy to make that very hard to force open. It's not an ideal situation, but better than nothing.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

indie said:


> Which gets me thinking about people talking about caching supplies along the route. We could possibly do that too, but it doesn't seem realistic since his route would likely change a lot. Then again, having something *somewhere* might be better than none at all. So do people cache on public land then?


Cacheing doesn't make much sense to me personally. I would rather have control over my preps than to have them out there at the whim of mother nature and who knows who....

The other thing about caches is that you'll spend time and energy retrieving them... I've seen videos of people using 5-6 foot long pipes. You aren't reaching to the bottom of that with your arm, which means you have to dig the entire section of pipe out of the ground.

Just too many variables and too little control for my taste.

As far as food goes, being a decent hunter, trapper, and fisher shrinks investment in the food prep. That would be my "cache" in this situation... You'd need to bury probably 10-15 caches along that route for it to work...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The range is a good idea. I've been meaning to call down there and see what they offer. 

Since we're being realistic in this thread, there are very, very few skills that would be high enough in demand to offset the fact that I have three small liabilities. I think once society normalized, children would be welcomed because they are the future, but between SHTF and then, they just don't fit well into survival scenarios. I'm not saying that to complain, just calling it like I see it. I can see the practical logic in that line of thinking, so I don't condemn it. Just makes my own plans a bit trickier.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> Cacheing doesn't make much sense to me personally. I would rather have control over my preps than to have them out there at the whim of mother nature and who knows who....


You have five seconds to leave or you're a new recruit.

You ran out to grab a snack and didn't load anything in the car.

You're on a work deployment that didn't allow you to bring personals.

You're in the hospital when things go down, but you're not critical and you need to leave.

There are a million scenarios where all the controllable preps in the world could be out of your reach, and permanently so. If that case - no matter how unlikely - ever occurs, I'd rather take my chances on having a cache so I know I'll have something. I'm not saying this to talk you into a cache, if it's not for you it just isn't, but food for thought. The whole point of prepping is to be prepared for the unknown.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I'd thought about a small plane also but they don't have much range. Also, in a true SHTF air travel will be shut down & enforced. Motorcycle, even a street bike, you are going to max out at 150 miles. Also, we don't know what might be incurred during the winter.
> 
> Only true option I see is a vehicle that would hold enough fuel to make the trip.
> 
> ...


Standard Cessna 172 has a 400 nautical mile range with reserves and with long range tanks (a common option) it is over 700 NM. A straight line home is shorter than 900 miles via road. A single gas stop maybe and worst case he is halfway home.

What is to prevent you from taking off? We are not talking commercial aviation. Who's going to stop you? What threat is a Cessna to the authorities?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Y'all make me feel poor.

"I have to cover a lot of ground! How?"

"Well d'uh... buy a plane."


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

I never said to buy one


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

SF340_Driver said:


> Standard Cessna 172 has a 400 nautical mile range with reserves and with long range tanks (a common option) it is over 700 NM. A straight line home is shorter than 900 miles via road. A single gas stop maybe and worst case he is halfway home.
> 
> What is to prevent you from taking off? We are not talking commercial aviation. Who's going to stop you? What threat is a Cessna to the authorities?


9/11, all aviation was stopped & some single engine planes were forced down by ANGs & the military.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Plan for the worst, hope for the best.

I think anyone who believes that they can simply drive 900+ miles during a major SHTF scenario is a little out of touch with reality. If it's bad enough to warrant a bug out, I would expect roadblocks and checkpoints at every major river crossing and choke point. If martial law or a state emergency is declared, I would expect travel to be prohibited. Trying to drive out is just asking to get rounded up and sent to a refugee camp.

I would expect the journey to take 7 or 8 months if avoiding roads and traveling at night. And, frankly, I wouldn't expect to make it. Yeah, I would try, but the reality is that it would be a difficult voyage at best.

In my opinion, you gotta plan to take care of yourself. If he manages to make it back, great. I hope he does, but the odds are against him.

My training taught me to plan, not for the worst you think the enemy will do, but for the worst they are capable of doing. Underestimate the threat and you plan to fail... it's as simple as that.

I still think that a guy in an officer's uniform, carrying good forged orders to report to your location and with a decent fake ID would be able to bypass most roadblocks and checkpoints. Someone with the right bearing, speaking the right lingo, and acting with enough authority MIGHT be able to pull it off.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kind of a bleak picture. I can deal. Just watched the latest Walking Dead. "We don't get to be upset."

If you wouldn't expect to make it, why not hunker down and see if it blows over some before striking out?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you don't move early you are going to get caught up in someone else's mess. Like vehicles dead all over the roads from running out of fuel.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

indie said:


> If you wouldn't expect to make it, why not hunker down and see if it blows over some before striking out?


Because I would risk anything to make it home to you!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think you should tell your girlfriend that she's a pretty lucky gal.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Awwww shucks Ms Indie, thanks!

<stuffs his hands into his pockets and kicks the dirt>


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> 9/11, all aviation was stopped & some single engine planes were forced down by ANGs & the military.


I am well aware of what happened on 9/11 - I was flying when it happened. That was a rare instance of the threat being airborne. As are many commercial pilots, I am a NG pilot as well. Unless there is a known threat from aviation they will not shut it down. It takes too many assets. If there is a shutdown, then that is why you have backup plans. Why do a 900 mile walk if you could build a skill that would prevent it?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Hopping a freight train might be an option too. It might at least be worth taking a look at a map of rail lines.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Hopping a freight train might be an option too. It might at least be worth taking a look at a map of rail lines.


Just hope it stays on the right track!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> Cacheing doesn't make much sense to me personally. I would rather have control over my preps than to have them out there at the whim of mother nature and who knows who....
> 
> The other thing about caches is that you'll spend time and energy retrieving them... I've seen videos of people using 5-6 foot long pipes. You aren't reaching to the bottom of that with your arm, which means you have to dig the entire section of pipe out of the ground.
> 
> ...


Well it depends on what your cache to do for you and where you are putting it.

If you are putting it on a probable route home you might just add a few things that would aid you if you were driving/walking/riding by - maybe 2.5 or 5gallons of gash, a couple days worth of food, maybe some matches or other various cheap gear. Find a secluded spot on your pathway and hide it there, maybe bury it - but most likely hide it under branches/trees/overgrowth. Then go back and check on it or rotate it 1-2 times a year, if it is gone (which is pretty unlikely even in small copse of trees along a highway if hidden just decently) you aren't out a lot of money and can replace it in a different location. IF for some reason you need it - it could be a game changer/life saver.

If you are putting it at a (possible) BOL sure - you might bury it and include more and nicer stuff. If you are planning on being there a while you will probably have the time to dig it up. Even if there is a house/cabin/etc at the BOL where you store a ton of gear couple 4' sections of 6" PVC filled with rice and beans could fill a lot of bellies if you get robbed.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

indie said:


> Kind of a bleak picture. I can deal. Just watched the latest Walking Dead. "We don't get to be upset."
> 
> If you wouldn't expect to make it, why not hunker down and see if it blows over some before striking out?


Did you catch that camera guy getting caught on screen?  At the very end of the scene with Carl and the old guy in the woods talking, there's a BIG tree middle screen in the background. You see the guy on the left side of the tree trying to hide. 

I have to say I'm with prepadoodle as far as making it 900 miles. Either established road blocks, or abandon cars will prohibit anyone from getting through. Given a full week, MAYBE. If they had a back pack full of proper supplies and a weapon, and were willing to change vehicles several times (steal a car and drive it as far as conditions allowed). Hop a train part of the way maybe? Certainly not a "reliable" option. But ALL options will have to be considered if there's going to be _any_ chance. If it's bellow 40 degrease at night, I'd say chances are reduced to almost nil at making it.

Cold enough for snow?  
View attachment 3133


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> As far as flying, if you have a pilot's license already, or can get one great, but not really an option for allot of people. Then there is the problem with actually having an airplane available to fly. If there is a martial law declared it will include private aircraft too. I think that if it is something sudden like the book "One Minute After" that she mentioned, there will not be many if any vehicles operating. Walking rail road tracks may be a good option since it might be fairly clear of blockage, but walking on Rail Road tracks can be very tiring. Even then they may be the best option for bridges over rivers.


Don't forget thought that "One Second After" didn't include what we know now. http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/08/real_world_emp_effects_on_moto.html


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Did you catch that camera guy getting caught on screen?  At the very end of the scene with Carl and the old guy in the woods talking, there's a BIG tree middle screen in the background. You see the guy on the left side of the tree trying to hide.
> 
> I have to say I'm with prepadoodle as far as making it 900 miles. Either established road blocks, or abandon cars will prohibit anyone from getting through. Given a full week, MAYBE. If they had a back pack full of proper supplies and a weapon, and were willing to change vehicles several times (steal a car and drive it as far as conditions allowed). Hop a train part of the way maybe? Certainly not a "reliable" option. But ALL options will have to be considered if there's going to be _any_ chance. If it's bellow 40 degrease at night, I'd say chances are reduced to almost nil at making it.


I didn't see the camera guy but now I'll have to go back and look.

The trains run straight through so if he could hop one, that'd be great, but we have to assume they wouldn't be functional either. His job is in the north and the weather is absolutely terrible. I think in a long term grid down scenario, that whole area would be abandoned.



Nathan Jefferson said:


> Don't forget thought that "One Second After" didn't include what we know now. http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/08/real_world_emp_effects_on_moto.html


I didn't know that, thanks for the link!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> You have five seconds to leave or you're a new recruit.
> 
> You ran out to grab a snack and didn't load anything in the car.
> 
> ...


I cache by keeping stuff in my car too.... I agree with not keeping all preps in one place... Some stay at my apartment, some at my BOL, and some in the car.

I rarely travel without my own vehicle, so technically as long as nothing happens to it, I have a mobile cache if you will.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The only answer to a 900 mile separation is early recognition of a SHTF and an immediate start. He needs to shorten that distance ASAP.

If fully in a SHTF 900 mile at start, I suppose averaging 5 miles a day should be achievable. A planed route might be the most valuable. How far would water to water walks be. How many MREs can you carry. What might be the weather?

Start with the planed route.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

He's most likely got this new gig in the spring, so 4 months or so and he should be moving home. Then I'll be on here asking how the heck to deal with having a man invading my home again!


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the OP has raised a pretty serious question. That amount of distance is going to take a lot of time to travel on foot or even on bicycle. I think a well packed bag that had a couple changes of clothing, some MRE or other rations, handgun w/ammo, first aid kit, etc. The best thing to have is a plan. You are working on that now.

The idea of impersonating a soldier isn't a good one. You may be able to bluff your way past a National Guardsman Private faking that you are a soldier but any career military will spot you in a second. Military do not speak the same language as a civilian. Service members can spot a phony pretty quickly. You'd have to learn acronyms, ranks, MOS's, etc. Not too long ago, someone whom I was interviewing for a position had listed that they were a US Army Ranger Sniper on their resume. In our brief conversation, I knew he'd never served a day. When I asked where he did his BASIC training and AIT, he told me Paris Island. When I asked his MOS, he said sniper. And his E grade when he left the service? Honorable. He didn't get hired.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Southern Dad said:


> Not too long ago, someone whom I was interviewing for a position had listed that they were a US Army Ranger Sniper on their resume. In our brief conversation, I knew he'd never served a day. When I asked where he did his BASIC training and AIT, he told me Paris Island. When I asked his MOS, he said sniper. And his E grade when he left the service? Honorable. He didn't get hired.


Wow! You'd think he'd at least do basic research so he could pretend he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

His answers would have worked all day long for someone who had not served. Just as if you started talking about brain surgery with me.


----------



## MtnPapa (Oct 12, 2013)

Just my opinion, in a SHTF scenario, driving might be impossible. Might have to hoof it, which means his bag should be as light as possible, and contain only essentials. Water filtration and calories are a must. I recommend packing some 3600 calorie bars....also, may want to consider a bug out location half way between somewhere, and meet there.

3600 Calorie Bars


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hope your hubby gets the job closer to home. You might want him to build a man cave so when you kick him out of the house he doesn't go far. LOL


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

3600 Calories!!!! Holy crap.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Southern Dad said:


> 3600 Calories!!!! Holy crap.


Datrex has 3600 and 2400 emergency bars, and I think Mayday does as well. I know they have 3600 (Mayday), but they taste a lot like cardboard at least in comparison to the Datrex bars. I'm sure either would taste like a NY steak when you're hungry, they definitely make good additions to your kit as a last resort if other methods of procuring food fail.

Of course I could be misunderstanding your post entirely.


----------



## dlmcgehee (Oct 31, 2013)

I drive a lot for work. I'm usually anywhere from 750 - 1500 miles from home. My get home bag consists of a Rush 72 filled with these items. Multi tool, Water filtration, Poncho with liner, 200 feet of 550 cord, fire starter, extra pistol ammo, 10 main meals from MREs, change of socks (wool) , wool sweater, a pair of long pants (not cotton), K-Bar, and $1000 in cash. This bag stays in my truck AT ALL TIMES. With my skills and my EDC items, I could survive for as long as I had to with that bag.


----------

